# used tractor price



## s0nnyi6 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi guys as you can see im new here but i would like your advice on this tractor. Its a 1990 L3350 4x4. I would like to know anything you guys know about this tractor and if you think its a good price. I have been looking at new tractors but i am pretty sure i am going to buy the place next to me so therefore i am going to have to get an older tractor of none at all. Plus this trator is only about 20 or so miles from me so i can go look at it and also won't take much $ to get it home. Any help you can give would be great. 
Thanks, Scott
P.S. i don't know how the link works so i will put one in here also


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1990...002QQitemZ120236632670QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

The item has been removed from eBay, what did you do, make the guy an offer they couldn't refuse


----------



## s0nnyi6 (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry i don't know why the link don't work but search ebay motors for a 1990 kubota.
thanks again


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Just looking at the pictures you can tell it has been worked hard and probably not used for what it was supposed to. The price is definetely going to go up once you put a $600 bucket on it and fix the grill/ hood along with all else that is wrong. I personally would give this tractor a wide berth.

Try this link:
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...Missouri&CTRY=USA&LS=&SO=2&beginsearch=Search


I did a search on 1985 or newer tractors under $10,000 in the state of Missouri


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Heres the results from Arkansas:

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...Arkansas&CTRY=USA&LS=&SO=2&beginsearch=Search


----------

